# Nicecast Help



## chizle97 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Im having trouble opening the ports on my router in order to enable people to get my nicecast broadcast. I am running off a regular wireless router not an airport station and i dont have the software for the router. I tried typing in the IP but i cant figure it out ans was looking for some help. No one at macnn would help me so i came here. thanks for any help.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 31, 2005)

We'd love to help, but since we can't be expected to post instructions on how to do this for EVERY single router ever made, you might have to tell us exactly which router you've got...


----------



## chizle97 (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry bout that. I have a speed stream router model number SS2924. Any help would be sweet as all of hells candy.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmmm... there's something you can try here:



> 1. when you turn on nicecast and start broadcasting you get 2 i.p numbers. The top one is for everyone to log into: internet (adding stream to itunes) the bottom one is your LAN i.p: Local this is the number you add when you port forward not the top one
> 2. use ports 8000 to 8100 these are default ports supplied by nicecast, so in effect you should have 8000-8100 then the LAN i.p in the same row when you configure your modem to port forward.
> 3. make sure you have firewall turn off and add nicecast to your internet sharing in prefs, this is in the help section of nicecast.
> 4. once this has been done test the server (check) and it should say connection succesful to the nicecast server.
> ...


From: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/430797.html

It should be as simple as making sure you'e forwarding the correct range of ports to the correct internal IP address... can you access the router setup page and do this in the correct places?


----------



## chizle97 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ive seen that and still need a little more help.
still freakin confuse on how to do this. I type in my ip adress in safari and i get the siemens site with LAN, passwords, status, wireless, advanced: internet, acess control Dynamic DNS network clients options, printer port, routing, security, upgrtade, virtual severs  and remopte managment. I have no clue where to set the port/ip adress in the thing.


----------



## whalecry (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope it is okay that I write here too! I am having troubles with my Nicecast as well! I had downloaded it and it was having LAN issues when I'd hit check to see if it was broadcasting out on the internet. My friend helped me out with my LAN settings for my 2wire on the website and after that my nicecast started working! Now it has stopped working again and I am lost. My IP address has changed and I changed that in my nicecast settings under the Server and the URL info as well on Nicecast. Still having issues with LAN! Is there anything else I must do? It's really driving me crazy. I want to hit it in the face. Please help!


----------



## Andrew0089 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey i am about to start teaching Nicecast to some people and i need to know how would you play prerecorded sounds and ads over the music that is already playing? anything will do please help.


----------

